# hibernaculum



## AraBlu (Dec 11, 2014)

Well, today I checked my torts outside, they were damp and we have rain coming within a day or so, so I took the day off and am trying to take care of them... I bought a 15 quart Hefty and shredded brown butcher paper. I am going to put this into a cardboard box and store them either in my shed or garage, those are the only two areas that I think will be over 50 but not below 40°. Opinions? I am hoping this will suffice... Yeah, I know its not a good idea to have two but I had no choice, the guy needed to get rid of them. Opinions?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 11, 2014)

Cover them with more shreds. I use cardboard because plastic sweats with the respirations, but the holes in the top should forestall that. I'm hoping you meant, "...*under* 50 and above 40..." It can actually be from 35F to 49F. You don't want it to get too warm, and to stay above freezing.


----------



## Ciri (Dec 11, 2014)

How old are they? How often do you plan to soak them during hibernation? Have they been checked by a reptile vet first? Are the places where you want to hibernate them safe from packrats, mice and other rats? Have they been eating or fasting before hibernation?


----------



## AraBlu (Dec 11, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Cover them with more shreds. I use cardboard because plastic sweats with the respirations, but the holes in the top should forestall that. I'm hoping you meant, "...*under* 50 and above 40..." It can actually be from 35F to 49F. You don't want it to get too warm, and to stay above freezing.



Yeah, I did... I found a spot that should work perfectly, its a plastic storage bench in our yard on our patio. and it closes pretty well. I haven't decided how often I should soak them; any recommendations? We're expecting at least a quarter inch of rain tomorrow so I wanted to get them tucked in where I know they would remain dry, these little guys have a way of growing on you!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 12, 2014)

Once I put my tortoises down for the winter, I don't pester them again until I hear them scratching around in the spring. I don't get them up to soak them. Have been hibernating tortoises this way for more than 20 years. If you feel they need soaking during hibernation, then I wouldn't do it more than once a month.


----------



## Ciri (Dec 12, 2014)

My reptile vet has told me that desert tortoises need to be soaked periodically during hibernation. For juveniles, once every two weeks. He's also instructed me to weigh them when they start hibernation, and make sure they don't lose more than 7% of their starting weight during hibernation (it's okay for them to lose more temporarily, and gain it back through soaking). It is really dry here in southern Arizona, and what I can offer them in captivity simply can't match what they have in the wild: burrows that can be as deep as 20 feet, and hold in the humidity very well because of that.

This is an excerpt from the Arizona game and Fish website page which talks about how to hibernate desert tortoises indoors:

"Dehydration is a significant risk during indoor hibernation, but is generally avoided if the humidity is maintained between 30-40%. This can be monitored using an inexpensive thermometer and humidity meter. Juveniles should be offered water every 2-3 weeks, and adults every 4-6 weeks during hibernation. Otherwise, do not expose the tortoise to light or other disturbances."
http://www.azgfd.gov/w_c/tortoise/coldweathercare.shtml

This information was put together by my reptile vet who has cared for the Desert Museum's desert tortoises for 35 years:
http://www.desertmuseum.org/programs/tap_tortcare.php

Not everyone does things in the same way, so I know this is information is not the same as what you'll get from other people who were also experienced and knowledgeable. But this is simply the method it's always worked well for me.


----------



## ascott (Dec 13, 2014)

AraBlu said:


> Well, today I checked my torts outside, they were damp and we have rain coming within a day or so, so I took the day off and am trying to take care of them... I bought a 15 quart Hefty and shredded brown butcher paper. I am going to put this into a cardboard box and store them either in my shed or garage, those are the only two areas that I think will be over 50 but not below 40°. Opinions? I am hoping this will suffice... Yeah, I know its not a good idea to have two but I had no choice, the guy needed to get rid of them. Opinions?
> 
> 
> View attachment 109455
> ...




I personally would put each in their own sleeping box/container.....
I also would be sure that where you place them does not have temp spikes, one way or the other....


----------

